# How can I fix this awning window, which won't close fully



## anaszaru (Jul 5, 2016)

We just bought a condo with older aluminum awning windows. One window in particular doesn't seem to be able to close fully. 

The window has 3 horizontal panes, which open to the outside with the use of the crank. The very bottom pane doesn't close flush to the frame, and leaves about a 1/4 inch gap at the bottom.

I tried getting a new window crank operator, but that didn't fix the issue.

After examining it a bit more closely, like the opening mechanism is attached to a vertical aluminum rod of sorts. On the malfunctioning side of the window, the rod has some "give" to it, while on the functioning side of the window the rod stays firmly in place. The window is on the 2nd floor, so I can't really get a good look at what's going on. 

I took a video of what's happening, which hopefully make more sense: 




I had a couple of thoughts on how to fix the issue:

- Check to see if the rod it supposed to move up and down, and if not, try to super-glue it in place.

- Stick something behind the rod to prevent it from moving.

Any thoughts / ideas of what's causing this issue and how to fix it?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## anaszaru (Jul 5, 2016)

Link to video:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The mechanism has wore out, needs replaced, or maybe a bushing in the pivot hole, where the window frame pivots on the pin to lower / raise it.

ED


----------



## DonnaPal (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, I would start by completely removing the window operator and see if the window closes fully. If it does, then the issue is with the awning window operator: http://www.swisco.com/cl/Awning-Window-Replacement-Operators

You noted you replaced the operator already, did it match up to the original?


----------

